# 308 pack rife



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

Hunted the river yesterday for the first time and and loved it. But mobility is problem for me I hunted it just like would my deer lease and I found out real fast I was packing way to much stuff so long story short I want to build or buy a 308 pack rife was thinking about a tikka lite or H&R cut it down to 16inch and run a ring sight.I'm just wanting to see what other options might be out there in a 308.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Ruger Gunsite Scout:

http://www.ruger.com/products/gunsiteScoutRifle/models.html


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Ruger Gunsite Scout:
> 
> http://www.ruger.com/products/gunsiteScoutRifle/models.html


That's a nice looking rig,but 7#and 1100 bone's I'd be better off buy a sako a7.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

You can find em much cheaper.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Thompson Pro Hunter with an aftermarket 18 or 20" heavy barrel.


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Thompson Pro Hunter with an aftermarket 18 or 20" heavy barrel.


Will have to go up to Scott and try one on. Online say it a 6-1\2# with the 26inch barrel.If it got the same trigger my omega has it would be great.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Even a 26" barrel is a lot shorter than a bolt action rifle due to it "not having" an action. But if it was still to long you can just buy the action and stock and order a barrel.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

If you want to get a sweet little rifle at a low price, the Marlin X7 series is tough to beat. I've owned my XS7 stainless 7mm-08 for I guess 3 years now. Favorite rifle I've owned. Pretty bold statement for me to make having owned a couple of Tikka T3s, Rem 700, and Savage rifles. I believe it's 6.25 lbs.


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

I just got a 16 1/2" 300 blackout barrel for my Thompson center encore and love it. So small and compact


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

U


tank banger said:


> I just got a 16 1/2" 300 blackout barrel for my Thompson center encore and love it. So small and compact


That's is freckin sick. Been surfing the net looking for the 18inch where did you order it from. If I could get your rife in 308 that would be the perfect river gun for me.


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

simpleman said:


> U
> That's is freckin sick. Been surfing the net looking for the 18inch where did you order it from. If I could get you rife in 308 that would be the perfect river gun for me.


Thanks I don't know if they make .308 in that length I know they make one in 15" but that would be a pistol. I have a .308 but it is a 28"? I think. I ordered my barrel off gunbroker. My brother has a 7mm08 the same length but had the barrel cut down and crowned to 16 1/2


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

*Pro-Hunter Katahdin 20" Stainless Steel Fluted Rifle Barrels*

Catalog # Caliber Price No. 4804 45-70 No. 4812 460 S&W No. 4814 500 S&W


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I was going to say the Ruger Gunsite as well. I've been trying to get my hands on one for 2 years now. I can find the left hand bolt at any time. But I have only seen a right hand bolt a couple of times. And never when I have the $$$.

My second suggestion would be a New England Arms Handi-Rifle. Or the Rossi.
My third suggestion is the Thompson set-up, but I dont know enough about them to suggest specifics.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

I just bought the Ruger American in 308. It's the smallest, lightest bolt gun I own. It has an 18" barrel and overall is about 36"s. It feels cheap since it's only about 350 bucks but it shot a 1" group at 100 yds. I'm very pleased.


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

tank banger said:


> Thanks I don't know if they make .308 in that length I know they make one in 15" but that would be a pistol. I have a .308 but it is a 28"? I think. I ordered my barrel off gunbroker. My brother has a 7mm08 the same length but had the barrel cut down and crowned to 16 1/2


 Have it threaded and put a flash hider on it.. Then it would be legal wouldn't it?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Skeeterdone said:


> Have it threaded and put a flash hider on it.. Then it would be legal wouldn't it?


Only if it's welded on. If not it can only be used on a pistol action or tax stamp.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

If i were hunting the river id want more than one shot in that thick stuff.

Ruger hawkeye compact (not the gunsite scout)
Ruger gunsite scout
Browning micro x-bolt
Marlin 1895G (45-70)
Remington seven
Winchester 70 compact featherweight
Savage lightweight hunter
Howa ranchland compact
AR 15 in 300blk or 6.8spc


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

MikeG said:


> I just bought the Ruger American in 308. It's the smallest, lightest bolt gun I own. It has an 18" barrel and overall is about 36"s. It feels cheap since it's only about 350 bucks but it shot a 1" group at 100 yds. I'm very pleased.


I went the same route but SS going to top with a 1-4x24 viper pst.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Here is an idea if mobility is your major concern, .44, .460, 454 ought to put anything you encounter down, no problem.


----------



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

Look at the Mossberg MVP line, they run about $450-600. Remington also offers a model 700 in 308 that has an 18" barrel that is around $650 or so if I remember correctly.


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*Holster*

Dlo ,did you make the holster ,or who sells that . Like the amount of rounds on holster .maxfold


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Maxfold, No, I didn't make it, I don't even own it, I was just thinking that having a good sized revolver on your hip with a scope would be great for easing through the woods and still give you plenty of punch from up close out to 100yds or so. I found the pic on Google.


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*Thanks holster*

Liked the look , thought crossdraw with that many rounds for large revolver would be sweet ,maybe center chest like an alaskan style . For horseback . Maxfold


----------



## mayor al (Sep 2, 2015)

For Eastern Whitetails, which honestly don't need a lot of bullet to fall over, dead. I really like the Ruger Scout 308 SS with the factory short (16.5") barrel. I have one in 16.5 and one in 18.5" and don't see a hell of a lot of difference in the capabilities of the two. Here they are with my Mini-30, All three are very good field guns, Although I can't use any of them here in Indiana for deer. We hunt KY and Missouri for deer and Hogs. And have taken deer here in my Orchard with rifle calibers... legal for registered farmers killing property-damaging critters (including Whitetails) But my Saiga 12 ga. is the orchard clearing gun of choice for me.

Scouts with the Mini-30

Saiga 12 Gauge, "Personalized" for my own use.

My Go-To Rifle for Western Deer and other large Game...Last year I took a Bison in Missouri using the 308. I vowed at that time I would get a gun or two that had enough real power to do the job with one well-placed shot. First is my STEYR Pro-Hunter in .376 Steer. I have a ten-round scout mag ordered to upgrade the mag size. Second big gun was mentioned by another poster... A Marlin Guide Gun (Lever action Model 1895). in 450 Marlin caliber. Now we are ready to hunt.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Mayor, you had me at Steyr!~! Glad someone else on here has great taste! I have the 7-08, and my newest bad boy in 300 WM waiting to kill a big KY white tail!!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Well..... not all of us are on an unlimited budget!!! Lol


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Howa Mountain rifle. 20" barrel and weighs 5.7lbs or a Savage lightweight hunter weighs 5.5lbs and a 20" barrel. Or maybe a Ruger American Ranch in 300 blackout. They weigh around 6lbs and has a 16" barrel.

http://www.legacysports.com/alpine-mountain-rifle

http://www.savagearms.com/firearms/model/11LH


http://www.ruger.com/products/americanRifleRanch/models.html


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Get a ruger American all weather compact and be done with it... stainless/synthetic, 18" pencil barrel and under 6.5lbs all for around $450.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Or a used ss tikka


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

chaddd said:


> Or a used ss tikka


Yep, I wish the barrel was shorter on the Tikka, but, meh... it'll do just fine.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah...if they came in a short action I could see that for sure


----------



## csmigels (Nov 2, 2013)

My brush gun, and variants.


----------



## mayor al (Sep 2, 2015)

As an 'old guy' I tend to be more traditional in my choices, but, CSMigel's armory looks pretty nice to me.

Hey Mr Jastor, It took me several years, a lot of horse trading on Armslist and at auctions to build my collection. I have been thinning it out over the past few years. I had (at peak in 2011) 14 1911's hanging all over my house. I now have ONE...the Taurus I mentioned in another post somewhere above this one. I am a retired educator...College Economic's for the skills I had...and H S Seniors, also Economics...but for the Bucks not the image. I retired from full-time in 2000 but did 7 more years in Night classes at a Comm. College here in Indiana.
So we aren't in the big money, for sure... But I do my homework and know what I am bidding on when I do bid at auctions. No-one but me bid on the STEYR so my only bid of $450 got the gun. The Ruger Scouts were $695 for the blue one and two Taurus 709 slim 9mm as trades for the SS model, but he added 200 rounds of military surplus 308 to that deal so I did pretty well. (the 709's sell now for about $210 each ). I enjoy the trading deals a lot...not as much fun as shooting or fishing...but fun none the less.

Since I have 6 Sons, 2 son in laws and a boatload of grandkids, I get a lot of company for 22 shooting in my field. Most of the kids shy away from the big calibers, but are always looking to rip thru 100 rounds of 223 or AK ammo. I no longer furnish the ammo...if they want to shoot thats fine, but bring your own ammo and clean the guns after a session. Seems to work well

HERE is one of the grandsons using a Ruger Scout to take a Feral Hog in Missouri. Good Pork.
Then him with the Hog...and a load of my handguns headed for a an auction (consignment) with me.

Some of the 1911's when I was serious about collecting them.
My three personal carry/hunting guns,,two 1911's and my Ruger 44 mag Super Blackhawk,

Finally I have bid on this revolver twice in the past 5 years. Made in Indiana and chambered in 45/70 It is a real hand cannon !! Lost the bids both times when it ran close to $2000...Too rich for me, But I want it BAD !!!
ok enough from the old guy...let's go fishing...
al


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That Steyr fer 450 was an awesome deal! I bid on one a while back and got run up to 6 bills so I quit.


----------



## mayor al (Sep 2, 2015)

I think the .376 Steyr caliber scared off most potential bidders. Ammo can be a bit hard to find (I don't reload), It runs about $45-$50 a box, about the same as the 45/70 and other big calibers.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I hunt the river. Bought a Ruger American Compact 308. Had Mike Bellm cut my Encore muzzleloader barrel to 20".


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

I have humped the ole Marlin 336 through every terrain the southeast has to offer including a lot of river bottom in central FL, never failed me and knocks em down.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Biller48 said:


> I have humped the ole Marlin 336 through every terrain the southeast has to offer including a lot of river bottom in central FL, never failed me and knocks em down.


 I never liked lever guns but always wanted a 35REM. I got a 336 in 35 REM and LOVE the heck outta it!!! And it puts up a whalop!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

Heres one very similar to the Ruger MSRP $795

http://www.savagearms.com/firearms/model/11Scout


----------

